# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

For continued stereotyping of hip hop music, one only needs to hear the introduction of this piece:






Having lived in that area, it's rather sad how much rap and hip-hop music is still maligned.[/QUOTE]


----------

